# Thoughts on this ped?



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Pedigree Of : TONYS BIG NUTS ( PAPI )

And this one,
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [281057] :: ELI BRED PUP

And this one,
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [332592] :: BBN TIGHT RED BOY...DONE


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was looking at some of the dogs in the second ped. Kitten is a sharp looking girl for sure. so I went to look at another and I had nothing but a page that said there was a problem. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I really like the Eli pup!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I too like the Eli pup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not a fan of that much redboy, I like crosses with jeep or Jocko better. That Eli pup has a great ped, if I was choosing for a dog my self I would go with the Eli.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I am not a fan of that much redboy, I like crosses with jeep or Jocko better. That Eli pup has a great ped, if I was choosing for a dog my self I would go with the Eli.


I'd agree with Lisa on that. But then again I'm a sucker for Garner lines...especially Frisco.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Normally I'm a sucker for Red Boy dogs but not this go round. Just wanna add that Eli pup comes from some good dogs.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This guy wants $800 for the first one..PFFFTT

Yeah, I like the ELi pup myself.
Any thoughts on this ped?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [276235] :: SAM X GIRLEY


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

That is a pretty tight line right there...I likes.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The bottom is about as tight as I would want it, the top is almost just as tight. Looks well line bred.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> The bottom is about as tight as I would want it, the top is almost just as tight. Looks well line bred.


Look good to you Andy?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

nice ped but no more brindles here, but really nice!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> nice ped but no more brindles here, but really nice!


Brindle happens to be my favorite..:hug:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

me too till I got into conformation and they are harder to show good conditioning because that darn brindle is like camo! 
I have just about every color of brindle except blue brindle, so yea I love it but no more for the show dogs! lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, it may be harder to show a brindle LOL, but on the flip side, you bet it is also a tad bit more rewarding when the judge hands you a ribbon in the ring. 

I would never pass on a great dog just because of a color.

Go with your gut and the pup you feel is the best and mets what you are looking for. If none of them are exactly what you want pass on them and wait. There are always plenty more and you will find the right one for you.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like the heavy frisco pedigree of the girley breeding. Tight, but nice. Be careful with some of the stuff down from frisco, as they can not be ADBA registered. I had a nice one off lil dolly and lil spike, and was not able to be , as well as many others I have heard about. Something about his age and not being dna'd. The early breedings were Ok, but the later ones are not registerable, In some cases this does not matter, but to some people it does. Just a little heads up. Especially if someone is interested in showing ADBA.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I know I want a gamebred pup I'm just not sure what direction to go..


----------

